# Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung



## Fransen (23. Februar 2009)

*Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

*Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schon vor langer Zeit angekündigt, war es um die Kompressorkühlung von Thermaltake in letzter Zeit sehr ruhig geworden.

Nun kommt neues Leben in das Projekt und die KoKü mit Namen "Xpressar RCS100", soll Ende März auf dem europäischen Markt erhältlich sein.

Wie soll es auch anders sein verspricht Thermaltake, dass mit der Kompressorkühlung ein höheres und kühleres Übertakten möglich sein soll.

In Zahlen soll diese Kompressorkühlung 20K (Kelvin) unter einer Wasserkühlung liegen.

Im Lieferumfang befinden sich ein Kondensator, ein 50W Kompressor, ein Evaporator für die Sockel 775 und 1366, AMD bleibt außen vor, sowie passendes Kühlmittel.

Angeschlossen wird das Ganze an eine 12V Leitung des Netzteils.

Laut Thermaltake braucht sich keiner Gedanken über eine Kondensatbildung zu machen, da diese dank' eines intelligenten "IC-Controllers" der Vergangenheit angehören soll.​ 

Kompatibel ist die Kühlung zu folgenden Mainboards:


Spoiler



*Kompatible Mainboards für Intel 775 *
*MSI*
                                  - P45 Diamond
                                   -  P45 Platinum
                                  - P45D3 Platinum
                                  - P7N Diamond (Nur für eine VGA-Karte im Steckplatz 4)
                                  - P7N2 Diamond (Nur für eine VGA-Karte im Steckplatz 4)
                                   - X48C Platinum (Nur für eine VGA-Karte im Steckplatz 4)
*Gigabyte*
                                - EP45-DQ6
                                - EP45T Extreme (DDR3)
                                 - EP45 Extreme (DDR2)
                                - X48T-DQ6 (DDR3)
                                - X48-DQ6 (DDR2)
*Asus*
                                - Blitz Formula
                                - P5Q
                                - P5QC
                                - P5Q Pro
                                 - P5Q Deluxe
                                - P5E Deluxe


*Kompatible Mainboards für Intel 1366 *
*MSI*
- Eclipse SLI
 - X58 Platinum
- X58 Platinum SLI
*Gigabyte*
- GA-EX58-EXTREME
- GA-EX58-UD4
- GA-EX58-UD5
 - GA-EX58-DS4
- GA-EX58-UD4P
- GA-EX58-UD3R 
*Asus*
                                - P6T Deluxe V2
                                - P6T
                                 - P6T6 WS Revolution 
                                - Rampage II Extreme 
                                - P6T WS Professional 
                                - P6T Deluxe 
                                 - P6T Deluxe/OC Palm ​


 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mehr Details zu der Kühlung, sowie deren Abmessungen findet ihr hier: Thermaltake Xpressar RCS100​

Quelle: technic3D​


----------



## Genim2008 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Jo cooles Teil, 20° unter Wakü ohne kondenzwasser ist doch ganz *cool* 

Mich würde allerdings der Preis interessieren  Soll angeblich 800$ kosten was ich dann wieder zu teuer finde ^^!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Wenn man dem glauben kann was sie sagen dann ist das doch mal eine echte alternative zu einer WaKü... 
Wenn du aber recht hast mit deinen 800€, nicht für das Geld und erst recht nicht mit dem Gehäuse...


----------



## Xrais (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

naja 800€ wird die bestimmt nicht kosten ,für 600€ gibt schon eine von vapochill , denke eher so an 450 - 600€


----------



## push@max (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

"Kompressorkühlung" an sich hört sich schon echt beeindruckend an...ist so eine Kühlung eigentlich laut, vergleichbar mit einer Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Für die gebotene Leistung wäre das kein angemessener Preis. 600€, da ist das wirklich nur für absolute Nerds mit viel Geld rentabel. Außerdem würde mich intressieren, ob das Gehäuse auch dabei ist oder ob man das nich auch noch dazu kaufen muss. Die 600€ würde ich eher in bessere Hardware investieren, anstatt damit besseres Übertakten zu ermöglichen.


----------



## theLamer (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Gibts denn schon Ofizielles zum Preis oder nur Spekulation?
Ich finde das Ding allerdings sehr interessant


----------



## Fransen (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*



push@max schrieb:


> "Kompressorkühlung" an sich hört sich schon echt beeindruckend an...ist so eine Kühlung eigentlich laut, vergleichbar mit einer Wasserkühlung?


Eigentlich sind KoKü's von der Lautsträke her nicht gerade die leisesten Gesellen.



theLamer schrieb:


> Gibts denn schon Ofizielles zum Preis oder nur Spekulation?



Über die Preise kann man aktuell nur Spekulieren.


----------



## theLamer (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*



> Eigentlich sind KoKü's von der Lautsträke her nicht gerade die leisesten Gesellen.


Stimmt schon, bei den Temps ist das aber zu verzeihen, denke ich


----------



## olsystems (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*



theLamer schrieb:


> Gibts denn schon Ofizielles zum Preis oder nur Spekulation?
> Ich finde das Ding allerdings sehr interessant




Das stimmt und mein derzeitiges Board wird auch unterstützt naja mal schaun was am Ende für ein Preis kommt und dann mal weiter sehen....

LG
olsystems


----------



## Fransen (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*



theLamer schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, bei den Temps ist das aber zu verzeihen, denke ich



Nicht, wenn du ein Silent-Freak bist.

Aber, das Konzept ist interessant, der Preis sollte nur stimmen.


----------



## freakywilli3 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Interesantes ding nur was mich stärt is das ole case und was mich noch mehr stärt nicht für AMD geeignet was soll so n sch... preise wird man sehen genauso wie lautstärke hoffe auf ein review seitens pcgh 

mfg freakywilli


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Bin sehr sehr gespannt darauf.


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Das Teil nehme ich schon deshalb nicht ernst, weil es von Thermaltake ist. Wenn die Qualität mit der der TT Waküs gleichzusetzen ist, würde ich das Teil nichtmal für Geld einsetzen.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

ok...spätestens...anfang 2011 wird kokü eine neue mode erscheinung...wie anfangs das case modding...alle werden sie von kokü und minus graden blubbern...

und thermaltake hat den stein zum rollen gerbracht

ich persönlich halte nixx von thermaltake produkten...(ausser die gehäuse von denen) aber bei den kids und jugendlichen ist thermaltake sehr beliebt...


----------



## push@max (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*



Fransen schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn du ein Silent-Freak bist.


Das würde dann bei mir gar nicht gehen...

Aber die Kühlung ist wohl auch nicht für diese User gedacht. Leute die das benutzen, haben das Mainboard meistens auf dem Schreibtisch liegen, herum noch 5x 120mm Lüfter usw.


----------



## theLamer (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Joa stimmt. 
Zum angemessenen Preis wird das Sing der Renner, wenns überteuert ist, kaufen das nur absolute Freaks 

Mab muss halt abwarten...


----------



## Fransen (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Anfrage wegen dem Preis läuft.
->mal sehen, ob sich bei TT einer meldet.

Der Preis interessiert mich nun doch.^.^


----------



## der8auer (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Also da würde ich eher zu einer professionellen KoKü greifen als zu dieser von Thermaltake. 20°C unter der Leistung einer WaKü ist doch eigentlich ein Witz für eine Kompressorkühlung.


----------



## horst--one (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Das ding habe ich schon live gesehen auf der GC 08. 

Ich kann euch leider nix weiter zur lautstärke sagen, weil es ja schon so sehr laut war in den hallen.
Aber ich war recht dicht dran um en par pics zu machen, da habe ich nichts gehört.




> Also da würde ich eher zu einer professionellen KoKü greifen als zu dieser von Thermaltake. 20°C unter der Leistung einer WaKü ist doch eigentlich ein Witz für eine Kompressorkühlung.


 
Es soll ja eher ne alternative zur Wakü sein.


----------



## Fransen (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*



der8auer schrieb:


> Also da würde ich eher zu einer professionellen KoKü greifen als zu dieser von Thermaltake. 20°C unter der Leistung einer WaKü ist doch eigentlich ein Witz für eine Kompressorkühlung.



Objektiv gesehen schon, doch interessiert es mich brennend, ob TT mit dem Ding eine volle Bauchlandung macht, oder ob sie es evtl. damit schaffen eine High-End WaKü zu schlagen(P/L, Kühlleistung, Flexibilität, Lautstärke).

Eine Profi-KoKü das Teil wohl nicht annähernd erreichen können.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

allso meine meinung ist das sich diese lösung von thermaltake sich stärker verbreiten wird als die wakü lösung...aber nur wen der preis stimmt...

1. atraktives gehäuse (für kids und modder)...was man von der vapochill lösung nicht behaupten kann...zu dem kennt ein *OTTO* normalverbraucher...hersteller wie nventive und vapochill nicht...ein sehr großer + für thermalgrrr

2. temperaturen unter 0 hört sich besser an...und weckt begeisterung auf bei *OTTO* normalverbraucher...
weil sie ja nur dieses lukü gedönste mit hohen temperaturen kennen...und eine wakü meiden viele verbraucher...weil es nunmal etwas komplizierter ist als die herkömmliche kühl methode...(montageaufwand)

3. eine vorgefertigte kokü ist leichter zu intallieren als eine wakü...und der normale verbraucher = masse...möchte es so einfach wie möglich haben...und bei der TT lösung ist das wie eine cpu kühlermontage...  

3. die overclocking fan gemeinde ist stätig am wachsen...und luftkühlung stöst an ihre grenzen (1-2kg kühler sind nicht mehr gesund und tragbar fürs mainboard)...und wakü ist zu kompliziert...und wer mehr kühlung will und es dabei unkompliziert haben möchte...braucht ab sofort das THERMALTAKE... 

und das hat thermaltake jetzt erkannt

kurzgefasst.

*OTTO* normalverbraucher = masse >>> möchte es >>> unkompliziert >>> kostengünstig >>> viel leistung und produkt aktraktivität >>> wen das TT schafft wo von ich ausgehe..dan boomt das geschäft...

und thermaltake spricht die breite masse an und ich bin mir sicher das das keine bauchlandung wird...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Naja, wenn das Teil verhältnismäßig soviel taugt wie deren WaKüs dann kann das ja nur ein Top Produkt werden... Muhahaaaaa...


----------



## KennyKiller (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

da werden nicht gerade viel mb`s unterstützt....


----------



## RaggaMuffin (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

das kommt schon noch


----------



## theLamer (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*



> 2. temperaturen unter 0 hört sich besser an...und weckt begeisterung auf bei *auto normal verbrauche*r...


Meinst du *Otto Normalverbraucher*? 

@topic: 
Natürlich ist das keine professionelle Kokü, aber so zum Benchen ( wenns nicht Hardcore-OC ist) ist das Ding bestimmt gut..

Und wie schonmal gesagt, subzero weckt immer Begeisterung und ist einfach was Neues und deshalb auch spannend ^^


----------



## RaggaMuffin (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

oh...da hast de wohl recht


----------



## olsystems (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*



push@max schrieb:


> Das würde dann bei mir gar nicht gehen...
> 
> Aber die Kühlung ist wohl auch nicht für diese User gedacht. Leute die das benutzen, haben das Mainboard meistens auf dem Schreibtisch liegen, herum noch 5x 120mm Lüfter usw.



Woher weist du wie mein Schreibtisch aussieht? Du hast die Pizza Schachteln noch vergessen......

Zum Thema Spekulationen sind schön aber Abwarten was am Ende wirklich dabei rauskommt und ob es überhaupt auf den Markt kommt...

olsystems


----------



## blubblah (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Naja wer es braucht.
Ich komm zum Glück mit diesem Ding aus was sich dreht und dieses unsichtbares Zeug transportiert was wir Atmen.


----------



## Madz (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*



> Ich komm zum Glück mit diesem Ding aus was sich dreht und dieses unsichtbares Zeug transportiert was wir Atmen.


Wenn schon gute Kühlung, dann mit Wasser. Aber bitte unter gar keinen Umständen mit irgendwelchen Thermaltake, Zalman oder Gigabyte Produkten.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*



theLamer schrieb:


> Und wie schonmal gesagt, subzero weckt immer Begeisterung und ist einfach was Neues und deshalb auch spannend ^^


Der _intelligente "IC-Controller"_ welcher Kondensat verhindern soll wird wohl dafür sorgen dass SubZero nur möglich wird wenn auch die Umgebung schon Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt hat.

Sowieso klingt ein 50Watt Kompressor welcher mit der Stromversorgung eines Molex-Steckers aus kommt nicht gerade nach Minusgraden. Ganz im Gegenteil:
Ein übertakteter Quad sollte das Ding heillos überfordern.
Und ein Kompressor der mehr Wärmeenergie abführen soll als sein Design vor sieht wildert eher im Lukü-Bereich.


----------



## pfoerdt (2. März 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

sehr sehr nett....nur sicher etwas teuer


----------



## exepc (10. März 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Wenn man nur das Geld dafür und für den Strom den das Ding wahrscheinlich frisst hätte...;(


----------



## Jami (11. März 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Ick hab das Ding auf der CeBIT in Aktion gesehen, hab mein Ohr mal daneben gehalten, gehört hat man nichts. Sah auf jeden Fall ultrastylisch aus, wie so ein Motor


----------



## GoZoU (11. März 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Das kommt vielleicht daher, dass die Kühlung aus war 
Übrigens stand auf dem Datenblatt, dass die Kühlung nur 50 Watt verbrauchen soll, was, wenn ich an Thermodynamik zurückdenke, entweder 

a) ein Druckfehler sein muss
b) ich erinnere mich falsch
oder c) das Ding ist eigentlich unbrauchbar 

€: Ich seh gerade, dass im Startpost ebenfalls die 50 Watt erwähnt werden. Dann trifft wohl Aussage c) zu 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## push@max (11. März 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Nochmal 50W zusätzlich...da verbraucht ein High End PC um die 500W


----------



## auRiuM (12. März 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

mit der nächsten generation an grafikkarten und prozessoren kommste auch auf 50 watt mehr.


----------



## Nexxos1412 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Hallo,
Ich mein 50 watt sind nicht gerade viel wenn so ein blöder tec kühler schon 75 watt braucht und wenn das teil um die 500 € kostet würde jeder mensch der extrem kühlen will zu einer vapochill greifen die ist zwar lauter aber halt dafür Minusgrade.Ich hab das Xaser ja in Schwarz rot also das Gehäuse das sieht in ganz schwarz zwar geil aus aber ich denke wenn Thermaltake das Raus bringt dann nur komplett im Gehäuse verbaut sowie meins war halt ohne was dabei also ohne Kühlung meins lässt sich jetzt fast nur noch mit der wakü kaufen und die wolle dafür 350€ also denke ich das mag zwar ne interessante Sache sein aber wahrscheinlich wollen die locker 500€ dafür wenn das Xaser selbst ohne Kühlung schon 200€ kostet


----------



## Madz (18. März 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*

Auf der Cebit sagte man mir, daß das Teil 500€ kosten soll.


----------



## push@max (21. März 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*



auRiuM schrieb:


> mit der nächsten generation an grafikkarten und prozessoren kommste auch auf 50 watt mehr.



Ich hoffe nicht, schließlich sollen die kommenden Grafikkarten in 40nm hergestellt werden, die neuen CPU's/Steppings werden sicherlich auch die Effizienz verbessern...der Energierverbrauch ist heute zu einem wichtigen Bewertungskriterium geworden.


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (21. März 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*



Nexxos1412 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich mein 50 watt sind nicht gerade viel wenn so ein blöder tec kühler schon 75 watt braucht und wenn das teil um die 500 € kostet würde jeder mensch der extrem kühlen will zu einer vapochill greifen die ist zwar lauter aber halt dafür Minusgrade.Ich hab das Xaser ja in Schwarz rot also das Gehäuse das sieht in ganz schwarz zwar geil aus aber ich denke wenn Thermaltake das Raus bringt dann nur komplett im Gehäuse verbaut sowie meins war halt ohne was dabei also ohne Kühlung meins lässt sich jetzt fast nur noch mit der wakü kaufen und die wolle dafür 350€ also denke ich das mag zwar ne interessante Sache sein aber wahrscheinlich wollen die locker 500€ dafür wenn das Xaser selbst ohne Kühlung schon 200€ kostet



Probier doch bitte mal die zwei Tasten rechts neben dem "M" aus, da bekommt man ja Sodbrennen.


----------



## tr0nje (24. März 2009)

*AW: Thermaltake bringt Kompressorkühlung*



Genim2008 schrieb:


> Jo cooles Teil, 20° unter Wakü ohne kondenzwasser ist doch ganz *cool*
> 
> Mich würde allerdings der Preis interessieren  Soll angeblich 800$ kosten was ich dann wieder zu teuer finde ^^!



Kelvin != Celsius


----------

